# Biggest trout ever !!!!



## flatsmaster (Jun 20, 2013)

Not sure what's going on with these big trout lately but posted a pic of a 8+ lb trout a couple of wks ago ... My boy yesterday killed that record with a 30+ inch spec that weighed just over 10 lbs ... Also caught 1 that was 27 inches prolly 7 lb but didn't even weigh after catching the freak .... We usually do pretty well with the reds which we caught 8 the biggest being a over at 32+ inches ... But 3 BIG trout last 2 times out is crazy and caught all 3 within a 100 yds of each other ... Everybody be safe and take a kid fishing bc he might be a politician one day !!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 20, 2013)

Best red of the day !!!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 20, 2013)

The other trout that was a Kodak moment on any other day !!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice trout man. You fishing in the big bend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, Mosquito Lagoon PIGS !!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 20, 2013)

Thx guys and quack is right on with it being in the goon !!! I asked my son if he every gets tired of me poling him up on great fish and he says he catches great fish in bad spots !!!!


----------



## Fourfingers (Jun 20, 2013)

Them are some fine fish right there. Great catch


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 20, 2013)

Great catches there. Congrats!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 21, 2013)

thx guys ... its been cool for sure ... i even got a little buck fever on that trout im yelling for them to get the net outta locker ... had it been a 40 inch red we would have just lipped and lifted ... i guess even the trout want to look cool and get a lip piercing !!!!


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 21, 2013)

flatsmaster said:


> Thx guys and quack is right on with it being in the goon !!! I asked my son if he every gets tired of me poling him up on great fish and he says he catches great fish in bad spots !!!!



Indian River was my second guess.  Monsters come from both those areas and you got one fo' sho'.  VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 21, 2013)

chuck and jake slaying the trout!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 21, 2013)

Thx JT .. but jake only takes me along to buy breakfast, gas the boat and find the fish then push boat around for 5 hours into the wind and uphill ok maybe not uphill but he gets his work out of dad !!!! Sad part is i wouldnt trade it for anything ..... my daughter would be right there but now that shes a class A golf pro shes gotta work wednesday ... How convienent he boyfriend jumped on her spot in the boat !!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 21, 2013)

flatsmaster said:


> How convienent he boyfriend jumped on her spot in the boat !!!!!



smart boy!


----------

